# 1st Time Hydro Grower Needs Some Help



## Budsterman (Sep 28, 2011)

Okay, I started a grow journal for this grow, however, I didn't think it appropriate to post this there.

Yes, this is my 1st hydro grow, but it's not my 1st grow. I've been doing soil for a couple of years now, so I have everything there.

NOW.... I've been doing much reading on hydro, I have currently 4 plants in DWC buckets that are doing very well. Wait, let me correct that. I have 2 plants in  bubbleponic buckets and 2 plants in  bubbleponic bucket with a drip system that feeds them 3 times a day for 30 minutes. These 4 plants are happy and seem to really enjoy their environment.

What I am getting ready to do is take 4 cuttings from my head band that I have in soil and 2 cuttings from my Extrema in the Bubbleponic Bucket, root those and put them into a 50 gallon Aeroponic System I built.

Now the thing I DO NOT UNDERSTAND is this ppm thing. I have 2 brand new tds meters, so I tested my well water and it reads 215. Okay, I understand that. My water's disolved solids are at 215ppm. So, I want to start my clones off at around 450ppm at first. So how do I do this? Do I count the 215ppm that my water is and just add my grow nutrient until it reaches 450ppm? Or do I discount the water's 215ppm and add 450ppm of grow nutrients bringing the total ppm to 665?

Please explain this to me. I know it's simple, but I don't know the proper formula.

Here's a link to my Extrema in the DWC Bucket. My 1st success at Hydro.
I'd like to tak 2cuttingsfrom her. Too soon?
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=177016&stc=1&d=1317187990

Here's a link to shots of my Head Band I want to clone.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=177014&stc=1&d=1317187990
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=177015&stc=1&d=1317187990
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=177017&stc=1&d=1317187990

And here are 2 pics of 2 others in buckets. One is a New York 47.


----------



## Parcero (Sep 28, 2011)

> Do I count the 215ppm that my water is and just add my grow nutrient until it reaches 450ppm?



Yes, like that.

But 450ppm for unrooted clones is high IMO.

Unrooted clones dont need too much water. It might be better to buy some bottled water so you can start from lower ppm.


----------



## Budsterman (Sep 28, 2011)

Parcero said:
			
		

> Yes, like that.
> 
> But 450ppm for unrooted clones is high IMO.
> 
> Unrooted clones dont need too much water. It might be better to buy some bottled water so you can start from lower ppm.


 
Thanks for stopping by and hitting me up Parcero. Okay, now I know. But I was only using the 450 as an example. The only thing my clones are getting is some Olivia's Cloning Solution and a couple of drops of SuperThrive. That's it.

So let's say that I root all my cuttings, where should I start my clones off when I put them into the Aeroponic Sysyem? At what ppm?

I guess that's more of a feeding schedule, huh? That's basically all I need. A good feeding schedule. So talk to me people......... What's best for this?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 28, 2011)

IMO, you need a better source for water or you need to treat your water to bring the ppms down.  What kind of nutes are you using?

We cannot tell from your pic of the extrema whether or not it is large enough to be cloned?  Can you take a pic from straight on (not from the top) so we can see how many internodes you have?


----------



## Budsterman (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey THG! Been a few years!!!

Okay, here are your pics. The plant is about a month old and it's 11 inches tall. I just wanted to take 2 cuttings from her.

As far as nutes.... I use the Dyna-Gro line. I hav grow, bloom, Pro-Tekt and then I have Cal-Mag, SuperThrive, MicroBlast.....

Better water source??? Well, I have a house filter but I turned it off last week because I was too lazy to change it. Will that bring the ppm down some? I have no clue. Will have to change it in the morning and check a sample. However, I'm considering buying a R/O water filter from Lowes.
Will it really make a difference??? This well water is pretty good. Feels and
tastes very good. No chlorine, and ph is at a natural 6.8

Your advice has ALWAYS been good and you taught me quite a bit back in the days!

Thanks THG!!!


----------



## Growdude (Sep 29, 2011)

I would try the 215 ppm water and dont use the cal-mag.

Ive used city water that high without problems.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 29, 2011)

Budsterman said:
			
		

> Hey THG! Been a few years!!!
> 
> Okay, here are your pics. The plant is about a month old and it's 11 inches tall. I just wanted to take 2 cuttings from her.
> 
> ...



Hey back :ciao:

When I said better water source, I meant that you may have to buy water or install an RO.  Well water can have some real nasties in it.  Most of the nasties are in solution and cannot be filtered out.  Since you obviously drink this water, have you had it tested to see what the 215 ppm is composed of (could be lead, arsenic, heavy metals, etc)?

Or like Growdude said, you could try it.  You are basically giving your plants 215 ppms of unknowns--you will probably have to try it to see if your plants will be okay with it.  I personally like starting with relatively clean water for hydro.

Is there a reason that you do not orient your pics correctly?  I am an old lady and have a hard time looking at sideways pics...


----------



## Budsterman (Sep 29, 2011)

No THG, I have not had my water tested. I just recently moved from a big city in NYC to a small country town that has NO city water. Only well water for these houses here.

This will be my 2nd grow here. The 1st is just finishing up, but they are in soil. I have a few Russian Rocket Fuels, a few Blue Himalaya Diesels, A few AK 47s and like 2 Speedy Gonzalez. All are autos and they are doing really well.
The 4 plants I have going in DWC buckets are doing well also. I have posted pics of all and they are doing well. Sorry for the sideways pics. I took some shots like that to get the whole area in the pic. You wanted pics ofthe nodes, so I did my best considering the camera I was using.
You think that I should have the water tested? I'll probably only be here another 6 months until I buy my house somewhere further in country.

GrowDude, why didyou leave out th Cal-Mag?


----------



## Locked (Sep 29, 2011)

Budsterman said:
			
		

> GrowDude, why didyou leave out th Cal-Mag?




I believe Cal/Mag is only really needed if you use RO water....otherwise you may or may not need it. You are already starting out with a high ppm so I wld think the less additives you can get away with the better. Your water might already hve plenty of Cal and Mag in it. I wld consider getting your water tested....having a ppm that high wld make me nervous drinking that water.  Jmo


----------



## Growdude (Sep 29, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> ....having a ppm that high wld make me nervous drinking that water.  Jmo


 
Really Hammy?... The city water I had for my first couple grows was always around 200 ppm (@.5 conversion)

And yes I thought it best to leave it out because Im guessing thw well water has enough.

If it leaves red rings and stains its iron, if it leaves white then its prob. Ca and or other things, but well water does not mean nasty, some wells are just fine. imo

Cant go wrong with a test either.


----------



## Locked (Sep 29, 2011)

I guess I am just spoiled and a lil bit paranoid.... 

My ex inlaws had well water and I hated drinking and bathing over there. The water stunk and tasted funny....maybe that left a bad taste in my mouth for well water....pun intended.


----------



## Budsterman (Sep 29, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I guess I am just spoiled and a lil bit paranoid....
> 
> My ex inlaws had well water and I hated drinking and bathing over there. The water stunk and tasted funny....maybe that left a bad taste in my mouth for well water....pun intended.


 
Yeah, I know what you mean. My friend ha well water down in Va and that crap was totally disgusting! It left a white film in your hair when you took a shower and it smelled weird. I was like, "bro, how the freak you live like this?" 

But the well water here tastes crisp and delicous. I'm gong in the basement now to change the house water filter. I was too lazy and just bypassed it one day when i should've changed it. Lets see if that drops the ppm some.

So I'm going to leave out the cal mag for now.


----------



## Budsterman (Sep 29, 2011)

How do I have my water tested and how much does something like that cost?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 29, 2011)

Budsterman said:
			
		

> ....Sorry for the sideways pics. I took some shots like that to get the whole area in the pic. You wanted pics ofthe nodes, so I did my best considering the camera I was using.
> You think that I should have the water tested? I'll probably only be here another 6 months until I buy my house somewhere further in country.
> 
> GrowDude, why didyou leave out th Cal-Mag?



You should be able to use the same program that you resize your pics with to turn them 90 degrees so they are oriented correctly.  You cannot always take pics in landscape view, so all programs have some kind of simple procedure to turn the pictures.

Well water often has calcium and magnesium in it.

As far as getting your water tested, it is your call.  I generally do not drink well water unless it has gone through an RO.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 29, 2011)

Here in NC, you can go to the city or town that is the County Seat and go to the social services office and they have kits that you can use to take a sample to bring back to them. They send it to be tested and send you a sheet that has the breakdown of everything that is in the water. Not sure how much it costs but I don't think its much.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 29, 2011)

I forgot to say that for nute scheduling, I generally start out at about half to 1/4 of the manufacturer's recommended dose that is either on the bottles or on a supplied sheet. I try to get my TDS to around 200ppm for newly rooted clones for about a week, then bump up to 400ppm for a couple weeks(depending on growth), then as the plant shows that it is taking off growing I bump up to 600ppm for 1-2 weeks. I top out at about 800-1000ppm depending on the plants(while in veg). 

Then when I switch to flower, I drop back to about 600ppm grow nutes and add 400-600ppm of bloom nutes for the first 2 weeks of flower. After that I drop the grow nutes and go to just bloom nutes at around 800-1000ppm. 

This is my schedule for the Technaflora's "recipe for success". Each brand of nutes is a bit different, and the plants' needs are different from strain to strain. I suspect that my schedule is fairly typical for most peeps in hydro, just with variations for plants and brands.


----------



## Budsterman (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Hush Puppy. I decided to listen to THG (like I've always done) and
went out to Lowes to buy an R/O filter. $150.00 + tax! However, that 150
will save me a lot of guesswork and uncertainty.

Yeah, I hear a lot of people talk about combining their nutes. Me??? I don't
do the bloom/grow mix. Never have. HOWEVER..... Hydro is  totally new to
me so I'm open to suggestions.

Now I just have to hook this thing up tonight and I'll be working with some
super clean water!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 29, 2011)

That's cool   I didn't know that Lowes sold an RO filtration system. That will certainly eliminate any water issues. 

One thing to remember with hydro versus soil (well a couple things really). first is with nutrients, You are giving nutrients almost straight to the plant rather than feeding the soil and having the soil feed the plants. You will be micro-managing everything your plant eats and drinks. monitoring PH is critical, and adjusting the PH and TDS go hand-in-hand. You can't adjust one without checking and adjusting the other.

The other thing to remember is that what's great about hydro is that everything happens fast, and what's bad about hydro is that everything happens fast. :hubba:  You will find with hydro(as opposed to soil) there isn't much of preloading the soil with nutrients that slowly get chelated and supplied to the plants all along. You give them their nutes and they eat it up fairly quick. That is the reason that many people mix their grow and bloom nutes for the first couple weeks of flower. It gives the plants a little extra Nitrogen to help it stay green to the end of the flower cycle. 

Big green grow mojo for yer first hydro grow


----------



## Budsterman (Sep 30, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> The other thing to remember is that what's great about hydro is that everything happens fast, and what's bad about hydro is that everything happens fast. :hubba:  You will find with hydro(as opposed to soil) there isn't much of preloading the soil with nutrients that slowly get chelated and supplied to the plants all along. You give them their nutes and they eat it up fairly quick. That is the reason that many people mix their grow and bloom nutes for the first couple weeks of flower. It gives the plants a little extra Nitrogen to help it stay green to the end of the flower cycle.
> 
> Big green grow mojo for yer first hydro grow


 
Thanks for the mojo HushPuppy! Sure could use all I can get on this 1st hydro grow. Yeah, ph is important. But the great thing about my Dyna Gro nutes is that it KEEPS the ph at 5.8-5.9. It's come to a point where I don't even check the ph after I change the buckets out. While the ppm drops, the ph stays the same. It's amazing. I did some research online about Dyna Gro and found out some great things that I never knew because I was in soil. This nute line saves me so much time!!! You DO NOT have to do any ph adjustmnts whatsoever!!!

But I would like to pick your brain a little HP. Hope you don't mind if I PM you directly sometime.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 30, 2011)

That Dyna Gro sounds good. I'm suprised I haven't seen it on the hydro shop sites, but I haven't been looking for it so I may have missed it. Yeah you can PM me, no problem. I can't guarentee my advise is always good but it is free.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2011)

How are you checking your pH?  I used Dyna Grow when I first started hydro because it came free with the first setup I bought.  I quit using it because it did not do a good job.  PH was one of the problems.  How are you checking you pH?  If you are using a meter, is it calibrated?


----------



## Budsterman (Oct 1, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> How are you checking your pH?  I used Dyna Grow when I first started hydro because it came free with the first setup I bought.  I quit using it because it did not do a good job.  PH was one of the problems.  How are you checking you pH?  If you are using a meter, is it calibrated?


 
Yes THG. I have a ph meter and I ph everything! However, "EVERYTIME" (and I can't empathize that enough) I check my hydro ph it's always between 5.8-5.9. 

It isn't the Dyna Gro "Grow" nutient that causes this. I spoke with a top guy named Jason over at Dyna Gro and he said that it's actually the Dyna Gro "Protekt" that causes this. When added to the water 1st, it stabalizes the water and bonds all nutrients correctly and causes the ph to maitain its level at or around the mark.

I'll post something later on this.

So......... although I never have to do any ph adjustments, i still check it. The other thing I love about the Dyna line is that their nutes are CLEAR so you can always see whats transpiring in your rez. Just another benefit.

And thanks HushPuppy. I appreciate that help. And yes, while I'll be micromanaging everything, I'm just going to play it safe and stay at a low but efficient nute rate. At least until I get some experience with what strains like what.

But the girls are looking good! My cuttings are looking good and the Blue Widow and Tangerine Dream beans cracked. Time to put them in some grodan cubes. 

Pics to come!!!!!


----------



## Budsterman (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, here's a page on Dyna Gro nutes. This was a long comparrison between Dyna Gro and GH. For all of you doing hydro and don't want to keep adjusting your ph, Dyna Gro is the way to go! I NEVER have to adjust my ph!!!

Happy reading!!!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 4, 2011)

id like to read but dont see the link. oops


----------



## Budsterman (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry about that. I've been gone for a few days.

Here's one comparrison with dyna gro....

rollitup.org/grow-journals/429438-dyna-gro-vs-advanced-nutrients.html

just add the normal www. before te address

Definatly a good read.


----------



## Budsterman (Oct 13, 2011)

okay everyone.... sorry that i've been gone so many days. had a family
crisis. mom passed away so things have been really crazy.

I know, I know....  THIS POST NEEDS PICS!!!!

Yeah, I feel the same way. Haven't had any time recently, as I'm just getting
back home. However, there is much to report. ALL PLANTS AND CUTTINGS ARE DOING FANTASTIC!!! The New York 47 has tons of branches screaming to be cuttings! Pics to come tomorrow.

I also have something else to report. I'll be moving come the end of this month. I'll be moving "WAY" north! Canadian boarder north. Some of you
know where I live now, so you guys might think I'm nuts. HOWEVER.... it
is a necessary move, ad one that will give me much more privacy and a 
bit more room. And more (much more) peace of mind. My current neighbor
is a cop! And up where I'm going I have no neighbor really.

So.... I'm off to a colder climate and a higher one too I'm guessing. Now I'm
sure I'm going to have to revamp my growing techniques to compensate for 
the difference I'm thinking??? Anybody know???

Anyways...... I'll post some pics here soon.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 13, 2011)

Well the good thing there is that you will only have to concentrate your efforts on maintaining warmth within the grow room as opposed to fighting heat in the summer months and cold in the winter. It's a challenge to ballance both of the temp swings. Much mojo for your move and resetup.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 13, 2011)

LOL--just because you are north doesn't mean that you do not have summer heat.  I live in the mountains in the northern part of the US.  I can gets temps of 110 in the summer and -20 in the winter.  I have entirely different ventilation setups for winter and summer.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, I know it's a challenge to get both straight without having to always change things up. I would think up around Canada way high oppressive heat would be a rare event. Then again with global warming one never knows what will come next.


----------



## Locked (Oct 13, 2011)

Budsterman said:
			
		

> okay everyone.... sorry that i've been gone so many days. had a family
> crisis. mom passed away so things have been really crazy.
> 
> I know, I know....  THIS POST NEEDS PICS!!!!
> ...




Sorry to hear about your loss bro.....family and friends passing is never easy.


----------



## Budsterman (Oct 13, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your loss bro.....family and friends passing is never easy.


 
Thanks Hammy. Yeah, this was the hardest yet. She was the biggest person
in my life. But the cycle will continue and I'll be stepping up to that plate in the not so near future (I hope!) as will everybody else. It just becomes so much more realistic when you're older. Not like when I was a kid and death wasn't even a consideration.

Yeah Hush.... I'm wondering what the temps will be like. But this house I got is like brand new! The heating system is forced air that comes from the floor vents, with a brand new heating sysem. I'm considering insulating the outter wall of the room ( a 2nd insulation barrier ) to block out the heat signature from outside.

I'm also wondering what the water is going to be like up there being that the house is on a well. There's a brand new water softener, but I don't know if that helps me or just adds more salt to the water??? Anyone know??

THG..... I know there's summer up there. Even though it comes later in the year. I'm just wondering if the higher altitude is going to affect my girls when i move them.

Hey...... Does anybody know if drug sniffing dogs can hit on a non flowering mom in transport???? PLEASE let me know!!!!

Anyway....... Let me go take some pics.


----------



## Locked (Oct 13, 2011)

You might want to look into an RO system if your water turns out to be a problem. Might even want to hve it tested if you hve the cash....look forward tot the pics.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2011)

Budsterman said:
			
		

> Thanks Hammy. Yeah, this was the hardest yet. She was the biggest person
> in my life. But the cycle will continue and I'll be stepping up to that plate in the not so near future (I hope!) as will everybody else. It just becomes so much more realistic when you're older. Not like when I was a kid and death wasn't even a consideration.
> 
> Yeah Hush.... I'm wondering what the temps will be like. But this house I got is like brand new! The heating system is forced air that comes from the floor vents, with a brand new heating sysem. I'm considering insulating the outter wall of the room ( a 2nd insulation barrier ) to block out the heat signature from outside.
> ...



Softened water generally is not good for plants.  However, if you are on well water, it is probably not a softener, but a water treatment system.  Plumbing codes generally require that the kitchen sink cold water and the outside hose bibs be left untreated.  Test your water when you get there so you know the ppms.

I do not believe that the change in latitude and altitude will affect your plants.  How far north are you going to be?

Yes, a drug dog can hit on a non-flowering plant.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

If your mom isn't too big you could put it in a big plastic tote that is turned up on its side. At the same time pack lots of "stuff" like clothes and nic-nacks and house stuff, maybe some dry food stuff. Then before going anywhere go to the pet store and get some activated charcoal and pour it into the bottom of the tote where the plant will sit then tape all the totes with duct tape before leaving. 

Place the plant tote in the middle of the pile and bury it with the other totes and stuff that is getting moved to the new house. In the event that you are stopped and inspected, they start looking at all the "stuff", you offer to open everything and as they see just stuff and how long it takes to untape and open everything, they will turn you loose before getting to the plant tote.

That is what I would do. Or you could get even more elaborate with it if you want by going to clones that can be more easily hidden within a compartment for several hours without issue.

On the water??? I would absolutely have it tested and not use the softened water for the plants as that is usually done with salt, which is the enemy of good growing. The well water may not be bad for them. My new stealth cabinets are on well that has TDS of 55 and PH of 6.8.   you may get lucky.


----------



## Budsterman (Oct 17, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Softened water generally is not good for plants.  However, if you are on well water, it is probably not a softener, but a water treatment system.  Plumbing codes generally require that the kitchen sink cold water and the outside hose bibs be left untreated.  Test your water when you get there so you know the ppms.
> 
> I do not believe that the change in latitude and altitude will affect your plants.  How far north are you going to be?
> 
> Yes, a drug dog can hit on a non-flowering plant.


 
Thanks THG.... I didn't know if the dogs could pick up on it.
Also... I'm not sure if it's a water treatment system or if that's just
what you call water ofeners. They have a big container of what looks
like salt. I'll post a pic of it when I move in.


----------



## Budsterman (Oct 17, 2011)

Okay everyone. Sorry for the long wait. Things have just been pure crazy
over here with everything.

So these are my soil ladies. They're in their 9th & 10th weeks. They're all autos by the way. I've got some AK-47's, Blue Himalaya Diesel, Russian Rocket Fuel, and Speedy Gonzalez.

I'll post some better pics of them this week. I'll be watering them once more and then I'm chopping most of them down 2 days later. Some of these autos turned out to be monsters!!!


Okay, never mind. Pics don't fit and I don't know how to resize them.


----------



## daku_iBLAZE (Oct 17, 2011)

budsterman download Picasa 3, its free and realy damn easy to use. Itll re size any picture you want.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 17, 2011)

Ya or you can just use paint which is super easy just go to  Image at the top then stretch/skew reduce horizontal and veritcal both to 25% and voila.


----------



## Budsterman (Oct 17, 2011)

Okay, thanks guys. I figured it out so here we go.

These are pics of my current soil gow.


----------



## Budsterman (Oct 17, 2011)

This one is a Russian Rocket Fuel. She's a BEAST!!! I'd say she's gonna
push 2.5-2.75 ounces. That's huge for an auto!!!


----------



## Budsterman (Oct 17, 2011)

My very 1st LST. Looking good so far. This is just for practice
though. It's a New York 47.


----------



## Budsterman (Oct 17, 2011)

Here goes my 1st cutting. It was the 1st cutting I took off of my
Extrema. I'm going to make her a 2nd mother plant.


----------



## Budsterman (Oct 17, 2011)

This 1st picture is of my New York 47 MOM. The 2nd one is my Extrema mom and the 3rd is an unknown strain. She looks good and I want to see
what type of bud it produces.


----------



## getnasty (Oct 18, 2011)

The fan leaves on the unknown strain look amazing. I count 9 leaves? She purty.


-nasty


----------



## Sol (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks great. The thing that stands out for me is the cube of rockwool poking out of the top of that hydroton in pic 1. When i tried that the first time( in soil) the top got all nasty green algae on top ,right around the stem of my plant. Its from excess moisture and readily available light and its' GROSS. I hope you don't get it too. I just started getting in the habit of either burying it in dirt, putting a piece of plastic, cut into a disk over top or some such thing. Really only the lil cube needs to be blocked from light but whatever works.

 Just a thought


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 18, 2011)

Sol said:
			
		

> Looks great. The thing that stands out for me is the cube of rockwool poking out of the top of that hydroton in pic 1. When i tried that the first time( in soil) the top got all nasty green algae on top ,right around the stem of my plant. Its from excess moisture and readily available light and its' GROSS. I hope you don't get it too. I just started getting in the habit of either burying it in dirt, putting a piece of plastic, cut into a disk over top or some such thing. Really only the lil cube needs to be blocked from light but whatever works.
> 
> Just a thought



:yeahthat:   Sol is correct--algae will grow in the presence of light.  You really should bury the rockwool so it is completely covered with hydrotron.  Rockwool cubes can and will grow algae.  This can be very damaging to your plant.


----------

